# the fastest 500kcals of your life



## Guest (Aug 12, 2004)

put 25-40ml of highest quality olive oil (high in monoand poly unstaurated fats and therefore kcals = good) in a glass and top up with grapefruit juice. drink. its not as bad as you think.


----------



## Z3R0-CooL (Mar 9, 2004)

ok...... why on earth would i want 500cals from fat and sugar in one sitting??? great way to gain fat.. mixing fats and sugars that is..

oh yeah.. where da protein at.. ?


----------



## Jimmy1 (Aug 14, 2003)

there are enough fats and carbs in food without adding a drink like that

It really will make you fat eating like that bud


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Now if you blended some protein in there this would not be bad.

Lets say 2 scoops of whey.

I dont know how much 25-40 ml is either.

I do juice, flax seed, and whey as a meal, this is good.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

do you find it easy to put on weight?

in the last 6 months i have gone from 170-190lbs. i am an ectomorph naturally. i am currently sitting at 190lbs, and about 10-12%bf. i eat a good, clean, 4000kcals per day. that is very difficult to do without adding in some fats. i consume no more than 250g protien in one day.

also, the more mono and poly unsaturated fat and carbs you have at your bodies disposal, the less likey it is to use your muscle as fuel, and the more likely it is to put on mucsle as it has plenty of feul avalible, and so no protien is wasted.

it isn't somethign i suggested to be taken on its own. but that wasn't obvious and for that i apologise.

it is a brilliant addition to any meal, esp if you are in a hurry and cannot cook up somthign big.

a coupe of tuna sandwiches, and 1 glass oil in juice is over 600kcals and 30g pro. not ideal i grant you. but better than just the sandwich.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> I dont know how much 25-40 ml is either.


 Not sure what you're uncertain of here, but 1ml weighs roughly 1g, so we're talking 25-40g or oil here. Or, if it helps, 1 cup = 250ml I think.


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

25ml is the quantity pubs and bars are liscened to sell spirt by the shot.

so i you can imagine a scotch, a single, not a double. thats 25ml exactly.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Are shots the same size in the US? (Hackskii is in California you see)


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2004)

aah. i hadn't taken that into considration.

my guess is yes.

if that fails, buy a mesureing jug


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

1 shot is 1 OZ. in the States.

I know this as I order tequilla by the shot or even double.

The glasses only hold 1 shot.

So when I order my shots (which I will Friday/today) I order a double so they dont use the small glass and I usually get a triple out of it for the cost of a double. 

Sorry for going off topic, never heard of using the ml for oil.

We usually say teaspoon or tablespoon or a measuring cup would be 8 oz.


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

hackskii said:


> 1 shot is 1 OZ.


 Just did a google as I was curious, and 1 US fluid oz = 29.57ml, so US shots a ~20% larger than UK ones. You bad boys  .

For info, 1 (standard) teaspoon = 5ml, and one tablespoon = 15ml.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Thanks ultrasonic.

Forgot about google

Wow, your shots are just teasers!!!!


----------



## winger (Jul 26, 2003)

So let me see if I get this straight. I eat a can of tuna and a shot of olive oil and a shot of tequilla..............


----------

